# g01fer41ife 2022 Lawn Journal



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello again TLF!! Took most of the year off last year with reel mowing and cut with the rotary mower due to amount of rain and just lack of time to get it done. Back at it this year though and ready to get everything going. I have had a lot of work serving the GM1000, belts, cleaning, carb cleaning, replace spark plug, etc. finally got the mower running good and lawn is starting to green up. Got a small scalp done but still have 2 more cuts to get it down below .5 where I want to start the season at. Will post pictures after next mow this week.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Having to cut when baby is asleep. Cut the side section today down to .5 HOC. Going to try and get front and side cut tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Nice! At 6 weeks I had my last baby with me in a baby carrier and earmuffs. I'd have to mow early in the morning before it was too hot, within 15 minutes he'd be asleep. Neighbors already thought I was insane before that.. lol :lol:


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Good to see you back @g01fer41ife


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got me a new toy today for my birthday.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Pictures from this mornings mow at .5 HOC.

Side Yard




Front Yard


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> Good to see you back @g01fer41ife


Glad to be back and looking forward to a great mowing season. Your lawn is looking good sir!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is a bunch of photos of the progression of my lawn this year. Looking at doing a DIY sprinkler system but have no idea how to do it so trying to research that. No rain is killing me having to run a hose all over they lawn. I also dug up a bunch of dallisgrass and filled the holes with sand top soil mixture and leveled a few low spots with sand.

April 30 cut .50 HOC





May 7 cut .50 HOC





May 14 cut .50 HOC









May 21 cut .50 HOC



May 28 cut .50 HOC







June 4 cut .50 HOC







June 18 cut .50 HOC



Sorry for the long post.


----------

